# Halloween Big Band Music!?



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260809708652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I bought it and LOVE it! Mixed with some of the older stuff (Harry Belafonte's Zombie Jamboree, etc.) and the Moon-Rays' Swingin' at the Seance... I think I'll loop it for the "inside" Halloween party this year.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Bummer, the link doesn't show it. What's it called? I love Halloween big band - Artie Shaw's "Nightmare"; someone did a song called, "The House is Haunted" that's good, too.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

It'as called Halloween Stomp... Amazon has it.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Track listing 
1. Haunted House, The
4. Got the Jitters - Don Redman
5. Boogie Man, The - Chick Bullock
7. Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Louis Prima/Pee Wee Russell
8. Skeleton in the Closet, The - Nat Gonella/The Georgians
11. Strange Enchantment - Gil Evans
12. Ghost of Smokey Joe, The
13. Ol' Man Mose Ain't Dead - Nat King Cole
16. Headless Horseman, The - Kay Starr
17. Dry Bones (Head Bone Connected to the Neck Bone) - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra


Details 
Playing time: 74 min. 
Producer: Howard Melton 
Distributor: (Independently by Label) 
Recording type: Studio 
Recording mode: Mono 
SPAR Code: n/a 


Album notes 
Artists include: Rudy Vallee, Glenn Miller, Louis Prima and Kay Starr.
Personnel: Jimmy Davis (vocals, guitar); Don Redman, Kenny Sargent (vocals, alto saxophone); Johnny Amoroso, Louis Prima, Nat Gonella, Red Nichols, Wingy Manone (vocals, trumpet); Nat King Cole (vocals, piano); Chick Bullock, Dick Robertson, Dorothy Claire, Cyril Smith, Kay Starr, Peggy Lee , Skinnay Ennis, The Three Ginx, Cab Calloway (vocals); Danny Barker , Jerry Yeoman, Eddie Lang, Talcott Reeves, Sandy Wolf, Jack Lathrop, Jack Blanchette, Garry McAdams, Dennis Sandole, Oscar Moore, Trigger Alpert, Sam Herman (guitar); Harry Reser (banjo); Frank McMuir (violin, trumpet); Phil Buatto, Zelly Smirnoff, Mel Jenssen, Sid Brokaw, Joe Venuti (violin); Lennie Hayton (cello, piano); Gil Evans (cello); Glen Gray (flute, oboe, bassoon, alto saxophone); Clarence Hutchenrider, Andrew Brown , Edward Inge, Bill Stone, Ernest Ritte, Mike Doty, Jerry Winner, Rupert Cole, Albert Torrance, Charlie Bubeck, Jimmy Dorsey, Chauncey Haughton (clarinet, alto saxophone); Izzy Friedman, Bill Nelson (clarinet, tenor saxophone); Andy Secrest, Pee Wee Russell, Benny Goodman (clarinet); Art Ralston (oboe, bassoon, alto saxophone); Charles Strickfaden (oboe, alto saxophone); Willie Schwartz, Laurie Payne, Harry Hines, Gene Kinsey, Joe Miller, Bob Dawes, Ernie Caceres, George "Harmonica" Smith, Kurt Bloom, Hal McIntyre, Kenny Dehlin, William Versaci, Tex Beneke, Al Klink, Charlie Barnet (reeds); Salvator Franzella, Hal Jordy, Ryland Weston, Gene Kardos, Fred Peters, Hugo Loewenstern (alto saxophone); Chu Berry, Babe Fresk, Pat Smuts, Boomie Richman, Joe Catalyne, Sam Donohue, Pat Davis, Walter "Foots" Thomas, Don Barrigo, Jerry Blake, Babe Russin (tenor saxophone); Frankie Trumbauer (C-melody saxophone); Min Leibrook (baritone saxophone); Mickey McMickle, Max Goldberg, Bill Shakespeare, George Wendt, D. Wade Schlegel, Doc Cheatham, Bruts Gonella, Bo Ashford, Frank Zullo, John Best , Ruby Weinstein, Grady Watts, Harry Johnson, Henry "Red" Allen, Sid Peltyn, Arthur Robey, Bobby Lee Jones, Art Depew, John Morrison, Al Killian, Lamar Wright, Paul Webster, Rafael Mendez, Ray Anthony, Shad Collins, Sidney DeParis, Sonny Dunham, Yank Lawson, Billy Butterfield, Billy May, Jimmy Maxwell, Mickey Mangano, Shirley Clay, Charlie Shavers, Charlie Teagarden (trumpet); Bill Rank, Billy Rauch, De Priest Wheeler, Tony Thorpe, Norris Hurley, Frank Bradley, William White, Fred Robinson , Joseph d'Annolfo, Ed Fromm, Sid Harris, Julian Laine, Reed Stanley, Fritz Hummel, Glenn Miller, Elmer Smithers, Gene Simon, Paul Tanner, Keg Johnson, Nick Dimaio, Pee Wee Hunt, Pete Carpenter, Porky Cohen, Tommy Dorsey , Benny Morton, Tommy Pederson , Claude Jones, Jimmy Priddy (trombone); Chummy MacGregor, Jack Russin, Don Kirkpatrick, Irving Gellers, Ray DeGeer, Harold Hood, Harry Jacobson, Joe Hall , Henry Yohanan, Frank Pinero, Joel Shaw, Lou Levy, Benny Payne, Arthur Schutt, Sheldon Smith, Charlie LaVere (piano); Tony Briglia (drums, wood block); Bill Harty, Cozy Cole, Johnny DeSoto, Moe Purtill, Steve Powers, Gene Krupa, Joe Bohan, Robert Dryden, Frank Friselle, Micky Scrima, George Pemberty, George Marsh , Manzie Johnson, Vic Berton (drums); Three Beaus and a Peep (background vocals).
Liner Note Author: Gary Lucas .
Recording information: 05/21/1929-??/??/1950.
Directors: Don Redman; Frankie Trumbauer; Gene Kardos; Gil Evans; Glen Gray; Glenn Miller; Harry Reser; Sid Peltyn; Tom Gerunovitch; Nat Gonella; Ozzie Nelson; Red Nichols; Rudy Vallée; Tommy Dorsey ; Ray Noble; Cab Calloway; Charlie Barnet.
Arrangers: Gil Evans; Bill Finegan; Ray Noble; Billy May.
This collection of "spooky" performances is dominated by songs dealing with ghosts and monsters, everything from "Mysterious Mose" and "Got the Jitters" to "Zombie," "Skeleton in the Closet," "The Ghost of Smokey Joe" and "With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm." Most of the music is from the swing era with such bands as those led by Red Nichols, Don ...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another one in this same vane to pick up that Dinosaur1972 shared:

*The Haunted House
20 Tracks To Make You Jump In The Night*


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

These are great! Thanks guys! I am planning on making a prop gramophone sometime soon, and this would be great to have playing near it!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Squirrel nut zippers "Hell". I love this song. The video is pretty fun too!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the Squirrel Nut Zippers!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hell" used to be the opening theme song for a reality show called "Family Plots". I miss that show.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wonderful Wonderblog likes Halloween Stomp too.


----------

